# In Memory of t'pol (rabbit)



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Yesterday my sons rabbit T'pol passed away run free at the bridge T'pol


To my dearest family, 
some things I'd like to say. 
But first of all, to let you know, 
that I arrived okay. 

I'm writing this from the Bridge. 
Here I dwell with God above. 
Here there's no more tears of sadness. 
Here is just eternal love. 

Please do not be unhappy 
just because I'm out of sight. 
Remember that I am with you 
every morning, noon and night. 

That day I had to leave you 
when my life on earth was through, 
God picked me up and hugged me 
and He said, "I welcome you. 

It's good to have you back again, 
you were missed while you were gone. 
As for your dearest family, 
They'll be here later on." 

God gave me a list of things, 
that he wished for me to do. 
And foremost on the list, 
was to watch and care for you. 

And when you lie in bed at night 
the day's chores put to flight, 
God and I are closest to you... 
in the middle of the night. 

When you think of my life on earth, 
and all those loving years, 
because you are only human, 
they are bound to bring you tears. 

But do not be afraid to cry, 
it does relieve the pain. 
Remember there would be no flowers, 
unless there was some rain. 

I wish that I could tell you 
all that God has planned. 
If I were to tell you, 
you wouldn't understand. 

But one thing is for certain, 
though my life on earth is o'er. 
I'm closer to you now, 
than I ever was before. 

There are rocky roads ahead of you 
and many hills to climb; 
But together we can do it 
by taking one day at a time. 

It was always my philosophy 
and I'd like it for you too; 
That as you give unto the world, 
the world will give to you. 

If you can help somebody 
who's in sorrow and pain; 
Then you can say to God at night 
"My day was not in vain." 

And now I am contented... 
that my life was worthwhile. 
Knowing as I passed along 
I made somebody smile. 

God says: "If you meet somebody 
who is sad and feeling low; 
Just lend a hand to pick him up, 
as on your way you go." 

When you're walking down the street 
with me on your mind; 
I'm walking in your footsteps 
only half a step behind. 

And when it's time for you to go... 
from that body to be free. 
Remember you're not going... 
you're coming here to me


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Cazmatch (Sep 10, 2008)

Rest in peace little t`pol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. My rabbit passed away yesterday, it's heartbreaking. I hope you and your son will be okay. R.I.P little one.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw, sorry for you and your son's loss.

May, he run free at the bridge.

xxxx


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aww I am so sorry to hear of your loss.

I am reading your post a bit at a time, it beautiful and comforting.

RIP T'pol

Sue


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

so sorry about your loss
RIP x


----------



## feimotion338 (Oct 22, 2008)

what is the fastest way to make 1mil in runescape....Runescape, Runescape Gold, Runescape Money, Buy Runescape gold, Buy Runescape money on coolrunescapei am currently making 5k bow string which will get me about 500k but i don't know what to do after that.if u would like to look at my skills look at the highscores! plz help me.........!!!!!!!!!!!RunescapeRunescape goldWell.. around 3-4 years ago when i heard about runescape from a friend i decided to go check it out, i created 'Chavforlife' lol, you may laugh but it's true, i have no idea what made me think of that name, but yeah.. runescape powerlevelingBut anyway, since then i've only used this account but now it's got to the stage i actually really regret making this name in the first place, everyday my name get's commented by random player's, some "nice" comments suprisingly and some just pure hate which i understand ;p. But like with this name i'm forever getting judged, flamed when they have never actually spoken to me but meh.runescape cheatsWhat about you guy's, any of you regret making your runescape account name?http://www.maplemsmesos.com


----------

